# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  gia công tiên cnc

## Dương Vũ Hòa

Mình có bộ sản phẩm(hình ảnh)(>100pcs) cần gia công tiện cnc.vậy bạn nào có thể gia công tiên cnc thì liên hệ với mình:01675287725(email:vuhoa9x@gmail.com) ở khu vực Hà Nội nhé,bên mình sẽ cấp phôi và có cả mẫu ạ.nếu ai có biết xưởng gia công tiện cnc ở Hà Nội thì có thể bảo cho mình được không ạ.rất hân hạnh được hợp tác.cám ơn nhiều...!

----------

